# wie erreiche ich 600ppi pro inch bei einem bild



## karlheinztut (28. Juni 2005)

hallo !

habe einen großauftrag vor will nähmlich 50.000 flyer drucken lassen und muss den flyer auf .jpg oder .tiff speichern und brauche aber 600 ppi pro inch ich kann ich das erreichen ?

mfg
karli


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juni 2005)

PPI steht für Pixel Pro Inch (digitaler Wert)

wird beim Scannen erreicht. Bei hochwertigen Scannern kannst Du entweder via DPI (DOTS PER INCH also physikalischer Wert) oder via PPI einscannen.

Übrigens: 

1. Die Mengenangabe ist hierbei Irelevant.
2. Welches Format werden die Flyer gedruckt und über welches Verfahren
(digitaler Offset, Hoch- Tiefdruck etc.)
3. Nimm kein JPG und ebenso wenig ein TIF, da beide Formate komprimieren. Nimm statt dessen en EPS oder en PDF (eignet sich am besten für digitalen Offset)
4. Bei manchen Papiersorten musst du mehr Farbe dazu geben, weil das eine saugfähiger ist als das andere
5. Vergiss es das Bild durch Interpolation hochzuschrauben. Das wird nix!

cu thecamillo

probier mal: http://www.flyerheaven.com oder .de


----------



## karlheinztut (29. Juni 2005)

Erstmal danke! thecamillo

ok werde es in *.pdf machen

habe eine flyergröße von A6

kannst du mir vieleicht sagen ob ich den flyer in 600 ppi auf diesen programmen machen kann 

Photofiltre
oder
Photo Impact XL

MFG
KArli


----------



## chritz tosh (30. Juni 2005)

Hey Karli,

ich kenne zwar weder Photo Impact noch Photofiltre aber in der dortigen Hilfe-/Suchenfunktion müsstest Du unter den Begriffen "Bildgröße" und "DPI" (dots per inch) doch die richtige Antwort finden ...

Grüße, chritz


----------



## karlheinztut (30. Juni 2005)

hallo danke für die hilfe hoffe es es klappt den ich solte bis am nächsten mittwoch die flyer fertig haben sonst wird mein auftrag sorniert (kostenpflichtig) hoffe mir kann einer genau was sagen bitte


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Was für Highendflyer werden den das? Normalerweise benötigt man für einen Offset bzw Digitaldruck höchstens 300dpi und die 600erst bei Strichzeichnungen oder qualitativ Hochwertigen Drucken und das sind Flyer normalerweise nicht.


----------



## thecamillo (1. Juli 2005)

@DirtyWorld,

hab mich auch schon gewundert. Wahrscheinlich waren seine Vorgaben so oder er hat da was aufgeschnappt und nicht richtig wiedergegeben! 600 dpi Dateien nehm ich vorwiegend wenn ich A3 oder A2 drucken lasse, für Bogen nehm ich immer 2400 dpi und selbstverständlich auch für Bannerdrucke. 

Aber ein 600 DPI Flyer muss schon was geiles sein***LOL***   

cu thecamillo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

@thecamillo: Obwohl man ja bei Großdrucken eigentlich die Dpi-Auflösung senken kann da die Drucksachen ja eher aus der Ferne betrachtet werden oder/oder die Druckpunkte werden so groß das sich die Auflösung nicht lohnt und man nur Datenmengen durch die Gegend bewegt. Bei A3 ist das normalerweise noch nicht der Fall. Aber im Grunde geht es ja nicht darum genügend Dpi zu haben sondern genügend Dateninformationen mit denen Gerechnet wrerden kann und da ist es egal ob diese durch die Auflösung oder die Größe erreicht werden.

@karlheinztut: Ich habe dir hier mal ein A6 mit 600dpi als Vorlage erstellt damit kannst du dein Problem umgehen das du nicht weißt wie man eine Datei mit 600dpi erstellt. In dieser datei kannst du dann Objekte mit 600dpi erstellen. Mach nur Bitte nicht den Fehler Inhalte aus Dateien zu nehmen wo die Datenmenge nicht ausreicht um dem der 600 dpi bei a6 gerecht zu werden da du sonst Interpolierte Bilder bekommst.

Gruß


----------



## karlheinztut (1. Juli 2005)

ja danke nochmal an alle!

richtig wie ihr gesagt habt brauch ich nur 300 aber besser währe 600 dpi sagten die bei denen ich es machen lass

ps: ich schau mal ob das funktioniert ok danke im vorraus!!


----------



## karlheinztut (1. Juli 2005)

kann mir noch einer sagen was für ein unterschied zwischen dpi und ppi ist

ps: das ist doch nicht A6 das ist ja A3 oder so 

und kann es möglich sein das ich mein flyer auf 600 ppi raufschrauben kann


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ppi: pixel per inch : wird für die Bildschirmanzeige verwendet, also für digital verwendete Bilder
dpi: dots per inch: wird für den Druck verwendet, wird für Bilder verwendet die gedruckt werden sollen

Kann sein das ich mich bei meiner datei verschrieben habe und anstadt mm cm geschrieben habe, oder was meinst du?
Was oder wie willst du was raufschrauben?


----------



## karlheinztut (2. Juli 2005)

ich hab ja mein flyer schon fertig aber der hat anscheinend nicht mal 300 ppi vieleicht kanst du mir weiterhelfen wenn ich dir beide seiten vom flyer schick!
+

mfg
karli


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2005)

Ich kann mal schauen was man noch machen kann. Aber viel versprechen kann ich dir nicht weil wenn das weniger als die 1/4-1/2 der Ausgabeauflösung hatt kann man fast nicht mehr gegen die Intepolation wirken ohne eine andere qualitative Verschlechterung zu bewirken.

Gruß


----------



## karlheinztut (2. Juli 2005)

ok danke! hoffe du kanst was machen sonst muss ich schauen wie ich den neuen flyer mache 

ps: oder soll ich den flyer mit meinem laserdrucker drucken und dann einscannen weil dann kan ich ja auch 600 dpi (ppi) einsellen oder


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2005)

Ja müßte gehen wenn du einen Scanner hast der 600ppi obtisch (nicht interpoliert) erfassen kann.
Ansonsten schick mir halt deine Datei per Email.

Gruß


----------



## karlheinztut (2. Juli 2005)

ok ich schick sie dir per mail hast du vieleich MSN messenger oder ICQ


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2005)

ich hab trillian, aber an den klappt das Datenschicken von ICQ meistens nicht:
ICQ: 150272932
Kannst es ja mal versuchen mir die Datei zu schicken, soltest du aber gleich machen weil ich in eienr 1/4 Std. weg bin.


----------



## Ellie (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karli,

mach dir ein neues Dokument in PShop auf, stell die dpi auf 600 und gib rundum 5mm Beschnitt hinzu zum DIN A6. Also ist dein Dokument um 1cm höher und 1 cm breiter, das braucht der Drucker, weil er nicht ganu am Rand schneiden kann. Dann ziehst Du dir jeweils 5mm vom Rand 4 Hilfslinien.

Dann baust Du deinen Flyer innerhalb dieser Hilfslinien neu auf, speicherst ab und fertig. Abspeichern als *.jpg mit geringster Komrimierung/höchste Qualität.

Ist die schnellste und einfachste Methode.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## karlheinztut (2. Juli 2005)

wie meinst du das 600 dpi einstellen muss mal schauen ob das geht


----------



## karlheinztut (2. Juli 2005)

hmm wenn ich 11cm * 15,35 eingebe und 600 pixel/inch eingebe dan wird das so groß warum das


----------



## karlheinztut (2. Juli 2005)

DIN A6 Anschnitt  
Papierformat:bis max. 105 * 148,5 mm, DIN A6 Anschnitt oder kleiner
bedruckbare Fläche:bis max. 105 * 148,5 mm oder kleiner, 
Vorlage mit jeweils 5 mm Anschnitt anlegen also rundum 5 mm größer anlegen als die Druckfläche bzw. Papierformat


das ist A6

und wenn ich es in cm eingebe und die 5mm dazurechne habe ich 11 * 15,35 cm oder


----------



## Ellie (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karli,

so langsam die richtige Richtung.

105*148,5mm ist die Fläche, die später gedruckt wird, Du rechnest jetzt rundum (an allen 4 Seiten) 5mm hinzu, dann hast Du ein Dokument von 115*158,5 mm Größe. 

Bei 600 dpi sind das logischerweise mehr Daten und erscheint, weil Monitore nur 72dpi bzw. manche 96dpi Auflösung fahren, entsprechend groß. Das ist normal.

Wenn Du Bilder verwendest, die Du nur in 72 dpi hast, dann sehen die e aus, sorry, dann sind die für den Druck ungeeignet.

Dein Dokument hat natürlich eine große Größe, sollte aber kein Problem sein, denn das *.jpg wird später komprimiert. Wähle allenfalls die Qualität "hoch", nicht weniger, sonst krisselt das Bild. Bei 17MB Dateigröße geht das dann wieder. Das ist eben der Nachteil, wenn man Flyer in PShop bastelt.

Tipp: Unter dem Werkzeug "Lupe" und oben im Kopf "tatsächliche Pixel" erscheint das Druckbild 1:1, gut um zu sehen ob sich unschöne Treppen bilden.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## karlheinztut (4. Juli 2005)

Bei der Durchsicht Ihrer Daten ist uns ein Fehler aufgefallen, daher haben 
wir Ihren Auftrag im Zuge der Qualitätssicherung aus dem Produktionsprozess 
genommen. 

- Das Bild weisst starke Unschärfen an den Kontrastkanten auf, was daher rühren kann, dass das Bild skaliert wurde. 

- Die Daten liegen in einer zu geringen Auflösung vor. Es muss eine Auflösung von mindestens 300 ppi (besser 600 ppi) vorhanden sein. 

- Ihre Daten liegen nicht in dem von Ihnen bestellten Format vor. Sie haben DIN A6 bestellt (10,5 * 14,8 cm) - Ihre Daten liegen 1,32 * 1,84 cm vor. 

- Alle Daten liegen im RGB Farbmodus vor. Eine Konvertierung in den CMYK Farbmodus für die Verarbeitung an einer Offset-Druckmaschine kann zu ungewünschten Farbveränderungen führen. 
..................................................
das habe ich als antwort bekommen obwohl ich 600 dpi erreicht habe hmmm


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juli 2005)

Also was die Größe betrifft gehen die wohl davon aus das man keine Ahnung hatt das man einen Beschnitt einrichten muß, also verlangen die wohl die Normalgröße.
Deine Daten können im RGB nicht verarbeitet werden da RGB (sogenannte Lichtfarben = additiver Farbraum) von den physikalischen Möglichkeiten nicht verarbeitet werden können, also mußt du dein Dokument in CMYK umwandeln was aber zu Farbänderungen führen kann und es warscheinlich auch tut.
DAs mit der Unschärfe kommt vom Interpolieren und läßt sich eigentlich fast nur umgehen wenn du deine Daten neu erstellst, aber darüber habe ich ja schon geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## karlheinztut (5. Juli 2005)

so jetzt habe ich es so gemacht und alle bilder die ich eingefügt habe hatten auch 300 dpi

hoffe das passt jetzt so


----------



## karlheinztut (5. Juli 2005)

sorry hatte den flyer nich hochgeladen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Juli 2005)

Hast du auch auf das CMYK geachtet?


----------



## karlheinztut (5. Juli 2005)

hmmmm erst mitbekommen das ma da nur 200kb hochladen kann hmm


----------



## Ellie (5. Juli 2005)

Moin,

mach das neu, so wird das nichts!

Neues Dokument anlegen

Größe: 

DIN A6 (lass den Anschnitt aber dran!) in cm

Auslösung 300 dpi (Pixel/inch)

Farbmodus: CMYK

Neu setzen Nicht hochrechnen

Wenn Du die Bildgröße veränderst bringt das überhaupt nichts. Gibst Du einfach 600dpi ein, dann wird das Bild funzig klein, weil die Auflösung in Relation zur Bildgröße steht. Ist ja auch Bildpunkte pro cm oder inch.

LG,
Ellie


----------

